# 189 March 2016 Visa Lodge Gang



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Thread to stay connected for all those lodging 189 visa application in March 2016.

Please report, we would maintain a list and help each other.

I am planning to lodge my application on 4th of March


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Include me.. I lodged on Feb 28 .. And uploaded all mandate.. Now filling Form 80 & 1221 . . PCC is done waiting for doc.. Medicals on March 12 ..

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Application lodged. Will upload most documents tomorrow.

My son had a bacterial flu and fever before we went for Medicals, his TB Screening Test is being non-deterministic for which his Medical result is delayed for another week. Rest looks fine.

All the best to all fellows.


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi All, I am not sure if this is the right thread but here is my status. I am presently preparing documents to apply for Skillselect. I got 7 in each section of IELTS, and with my age, experience etc, I will be at 65 points without SS. I need suggestions to decide about applying in 189 (with 65 points) or 190 VIC SS (70 points). Where are the more chances looking at that I will submit EOI around 25th March. Thank you for sharing your views and guidance.


----------



## Expatt90 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi I have a question on ACS skill assessment. I have completed Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Instrumentation and have 4 years of overall experience with 1.5 years in Australia. 

How many years of experience will be subtracted based on my degree?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

any updates March gang!


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi March 189 Gang!
Anybody got CO assigned?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Expatt90 said:


> Hi I have a question on ACS skill assessment. I have completed Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Instrumentation and have 4 years of overall experience with 1.5 years in Australia.
> 
> How many years of experience will be subtracted based on my degree?
> 
> Thanks in Advance



It would depend on which ANZcode you are applying. If your BE is relevant to your job code then ACS deducts 2 or 4 yrs max.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

bgsm2016 said:


> Hi All, I am not sure if this is the right thread but here is my status. I am presently preparing documents to apply for Skillselect. I got 7 in each section of IELTS, and with my age, experience etc, I will be at 65 points without SS. I need suggestions to decide about applying in 189 (with 65 points) or 190 VIC SS (70 points). Where are the more chances looking at that I will submit EOI around 25th March. Thank you for sharing your views and guidance.


It depends on your job code you would be applying.
If you are sure to get invite with 65 points for 189 then that would always be the BETTER choice b/w them.

All the best


----------



## shafiq2k (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi

I Lodged my application on March 14, 2016 and I am waiting for CO to be assigned.
Please add me to the list.

Thanks
Shafiq


----------



## blackstarzes (Mar 28, 2016)

I lodged my application on 28 March and now am waiting for a CO. Has anyone been assigned one yet?


----------



## shafiq2k (Apr 2, 2016)

I lodged my application on 14 March 2016 and no CO has been assigned yet. I need to know if I should go for ME and PCC or should I wait unless CO asks me to do so?


----------



## blackstarzes (Mar 28, 2016)

shafiq2k said:


> I lodged my application on 14 March 2016 and no CO has been assigned yet. I need to know if I should go for ME and PCC or should I wait unless CO asks me to do so?


I am not sure if I did the right thing, but I have done my medical examinations and PCC.

For the medical examinations, I printed the eMedical referral letter from the "View health assessment" section, and after my results were finalised the message below was displayed:










For the PCC, I just uploaded them in the "Attach documents" section:


----------



## shafiq2k (Apr 2, 2016)

I see. Thanks for your detailed reply.


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

March gang getting grants one by one.. Specially onshore applicants and applicants who do not claim points for the employment are getting grants gradually. Waiting....


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

*CO Assigned - Application Lodged on 15-March-2016*

Hello All,

I lodged my applicaton on 15-Mar-2016 and I was contacted by CO on 04-April-2016 to provide form 80. I uploaded the docs the very next day and now I am waiting for further reply.

Any Idea, how much time does CO take to grant visa ?


----------



## RMS_20 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi all, I lodged visa application for 189 on 22nd Feb, was assigned CO on 1st march who requested additional documents . I submitted those on 11th march. Since then I have not heard back. Any idea how much time CO will take now?
Also, some one told me that they will now issue visas in July 2016. I m not sure if this is true. Can anyone help on these questions??


----------



## christo4mail (Apr 14, 2016)

*March 17*

Hi all ,
I lodged visa application on March 17, and still waiting for CO allocation. Anyone here got CO allocation with similar Visa lodge date?


----------



## christo4mail (Apr 14, 2016)

MED and PCC possible without CO contact, better do that so that u can save time....


----------



## gopiatweb (Oct 28, 2015)

jamis said:


> March gang getting grants one by one.. Specially onshore applicants and applicants who do not claim points for the employment are getting grants gradually. Waiting....


Hello Jamis,

Please help me understand.

How could someone get more than 60 points without claiming points for employment? I am referring to the instance where you said that people who have not claimed for points from employment are already getting their grants. Do you mean students who passed out of Australian Universities?


----------



## shafiq2k (Apr 2, 2016)

christo4mail said:


> Hi all ,
> I lodged visa application on March 17, and still waiting for CO allocation. Anyone here got CO allocation with similar Visa lodge date?


I lodged visa application on 14th of March. No CO contact yet.


----------



## blackstarzes (Mar 28, 2016)

My visa was granted today xD xD. 20 days since I lodged! Wow - so happy


----------



## shafiq2k (Apr 2, 2016)

Received email today from CO (GSM Adelaide) and he requested for PCC and Medical Examination stuff.

Any update March gang?


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Did anyone who's received a grant get an email stating "IMMI Assessment Commence" without any additional information/document request?

I applied on 31/03 and received that email on 19/04. The status of my application in the portal is "Application Received".


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello All,

Today is a public holiday in Australia. I have called gsm Adelaide number and a machine message stated that it's holiday today . it seems no grants today.

It's ANZAC Day there.


----------



## Enveng (Feb 18, 2016)

I graduated back in 2011 (master degree), and has been working since then. I applied for MSA at Engineering Australia. The outcome was positive but they gave me only 20 months of relevant work experience because I didn't had evidence of employment then. For 20 months I had evidence like bank statement, tax docs etc. I lodged an EOI and was invited to applied. In the EoI I stated that I have 4.5 years of relevant work experience. I now obtained evidence of employment for all 4.5 years, and lodged a visa.

Total work experience - August 2011 to till date.
Relevant experience given by EA - April 2014 to October 2015 (only).

But, I am wondering if DIBP will only consider 20 months of exp. as stated in the Engineering Australia assessment outcome letter or will consider my 4.5 years of exp.?


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

shafiq2k said:


> I lodged visa application on 14th of March. No CO contact yet.


I lodged my application on 15 March 2016, 
CO contacted for form 80 & Medical on 2-April-2016 : Uploaded on 6-April -2016

After that no contact. Mine is CO-Brisbane 

Has anyone got the grant yet who has applied in march or april ?


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

Vardhan16 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today is a public holiday in Australia. I have called gsm Adelaide number and a machine message stated that it's holiday today . it seems no grants today.
> 
> It's ANZAC Day there.


How you come to know about the Employment verification date ?


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

By the Grace of Almighty, reporting grant for me, wife, son and daughter

Following is my timeline

261112 Systems Analyst 65 Points
IELTS: L8 R9 W7 S7.5 O8
--------------------------
EOI 189: 08-Feb-16 | ITA: 16-Feb-16 | PCC Pak,UAE: 19-Feb-16 | Medicals: 20-Feb-16 | Lodged: 04-Mar-16 | All docs uploaded: 11-Mar-16 | Health Clearance: 15-Mar-16 | Notification of incorrect answer(form80): 20-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 30-Mar-16 (Partner's CV) | Granted 17-May-16 IED: 19-Feb-17
--------------------------


----------



## shafiq2k (Apr 2, 2016)

shabdullah said:


> By the Grace of Almighty, reporting grant for me, wife, son and daughter
> 
> Following is my timeline
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Wish you all the best.


----------

